# Naughty but nice



## devonwoody (8 Jan 2014)

The sharpening boys better take some valium before proceeding :wink: 

(My table sander is up the creek so the hold down might work for me).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yP0TfO7EAk8


----------



## mind_the_goat (8 Jan 2014)

My belt sander came with it's own clamps


----------



## MMUK (8 Jan 2014)

devonwoody, have you heard the phrase "can of worms"? :lol:


----------



## Tony Spear (10 Feb 2014)

mind_the_goat":1ui7c2m2 said:


> My belt sander came with it's own clamps



So did my Skil belt sander (and with a sanding frame) IIRC it was less than a ton from Axy.

I've been wondering on and off whether if I make a sturdy rigid stand for it, I can turn it vertical and make it into a poor man's Pro-Edge!


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (10 Feb 2014)

Now yer see...why oh why would you need float glass and expensive abrasives or Tormeks etc when you have that premium sharpening system?????


----------



## spad (23 Feb 2014)

Carefully the sparks could ignite dust in the dander.Been theirs done it


----------



## RogerP (23 Feb 2014)

Between the rollers and the platen on a belt sander there is a small unsupported area of belt which is absolutely perfect for sharpening out cannel gouges.


----------

